

CoLog: prefix-based leveled logging for Go - vruiz
https://texlution.com/post/colog-prefix-based-logging-in-golang/

======
jaytaylor
Thanks for sharing this, it's always nice to have another nice option for
logging.

Source code:
[https://github.com/comail/colog](https://github.com/comail/colog)

